# الدليل الكامل لعلاج أعراض الإمساك المزمن



## SALVATION (14 سبتمبر 2009)

_




_​
_عندما يدور الحديث في منزع الثياب في الصالات الرياضية عن مواضيع الأحشاء، فإن الرجال يسارعون إلى الحديث عن بطولاتهم في ساحات الألعاب، بدلا من الحديث عما يجري في دورات المياه. وإن كان الحديث عن الوظيفة المعوية لا يعتبر «أمرا رجوليا»، فإن الحديث عنها مهم بالتأكيد لحالات الإمساك المزمن، خصوصا لدى الأشخاص المتقدمين في العمر. واليك بعض الأمور التي عليك أن تطلع عليها، حول الأشياء التي لا تتكلم عنها خارج عيادة الطبيب._
_*وظيفة الأمعاء الطبيعية*
الطعام والشراب يبدآن طريقهما الطويل عبر الأمعاء، بمرورهما بسرعة عبر الفم، ثم المريء، نحو المعدة. وترتخي عضلات المعدة كي تتمكن من احتواء وجبة الطعام، ولكن وبمرور 20 دقيقة تقريبا تشرع السوائل في التحرك نحو الأمعاء الدقيقة، ثم تتبعها وبعد دقائق معدودات، المواد الصلبة._
_ورغم أن عملية الهضم تبدأ في الفم والمعدة، فإن أغلبها يتم داخل الأمعاء. ومع امتصاص العناصر الغذائية والسوائل نحو مجرى الدم، تتحول محتويات الأمعاء الدقيقة إلى كتلة موظبة وكثيفة. وتأخذ العضلات الموجودة في جدران الأمعاء في التقلص بشكل إيقاعي، لدفع محتوياتها إلى الأمام. وتنسق شبكة كبيرة من الأعصاب هذه التقلصات، فيما تساعد هرمونات متنوعة على تنظيم العملية. ولدى الرجال الأصحاء فإن وجبة الطعام تحتاج لـ 6 ساعات في المتوسط، للمرور عبر الأمعاء الدقيقة التي تمتد على مسافة 20 قدما (6 أمتار تقريبا)._
_ثم، تدخل محتويات الأمعاء الدقيقة نحو الأمعاء الغليظة لاحقا. ويمتص القولون أيضا السوائل الزائدة، فيما تقوم ملايين البكتريا التي تعيش فيه بالمساهمة في منح البراز شكله ورائحته المعهودين. وتدفع التقلصات العضلية اللاإرادية محتويات الأمعاء عبر القولون الذي يمتد على مسافة أربعة أقدام ونصف ( 1.35 متر تقريبا). _
_ويتفاوت الزمن الذي تستغرقه عملية المرور عبره بشكل هائل، فهو يتراوح في المتوسط بين 18 و36 ساعة لدى الرجال الأصحاء الذين يتناولون طعاما صحيا._
_والمرحلة الأخيرة هي المستقيم. فبمقدور القولون خزن كمية كبيرة من مواد البراز. إلا أن امتلاء المستقيم يؤدي إلى إطلاق إشارات لإخراج الفضلات. ولتنفيذ هذه المهمة يجب على حلقتين من العضلات، التي تحرس قناة الشرج وتمنع تسرب البراز، أن تسترخيا. _
_وفي نفس الوقت فإن على العضلات الموجودة في القولون الأسفل، التقلص لدفع البراز خارج القولون، فيما تؤدي تقلصات عضلات البطن الطوعية (أي عصر البطن) إلى زيادة الضغط بهدف مساعدة إتمام العملية. وهذه العملية معقدة.. وهذا هو السبب في أنها ترتبط بالكثير من المشاكل._
_*ما هو الإمساك ؟*
رغم اختلاف التقديرات بشكل كبير، فإن هناك نحو 10 ملايين أميركي يعانون من الإمساك. ومع ذلك فإن ما يثير الدهشة أنه لا يوجد تعريف محدد للإمساك. ولأكثر الرجال فإن الشكوى منه تعني واحدا من الأمور التالية: قلة حدوث عملية إخراج الفضلات (أقل من ثلاث مرات في الأسبوع في العادة)، خروج براز بكتل قوية أو صغيرة أو ثقيلة، فضلات يصعب إخراجها، عصر البطن، خروج مصاحب بالألم، أو الشعور بعدم الإخلاء الكامل للفضلات بعد التبرز._
_*أسباب الإمساك المزمن* 
أغلب حالات الإمساك المزمن تحدث بسبب عوامل نمط الحياة، خصوصا قلة تناول ما يكفي من الألياف الغذائية وقلة التمارين الرياضية. ولكن وفي بعض الحالات فإن هناك مشاكل تسبب بطء وظيفة الأمعاء._
_ورغم أن الإمساك قد ينجم عن عدد من الأمراض الخطيرة، فإنه في العادة لا يعتبر تهديدا خطيرا للصحة. ومع ذلك فإن الخطوة الأولى تتمثل في التعرف على سبب الإمساك لديك._
_*تقييم الحالات 
*إن طبيبك سوف يقوم بتقييم صحتك العامة، وأدويتك، والمكملات التي تتناولها، وتاريخك العائلي الخاص بأمراض الجهاز الهضمي. والفحص الجسدي يمكنه الكشف عن أمور عديدة. ويعتبر فحص المستقيم وفحص البطن مهمين بشكل خاص. إلا أنه وفي غالب الحالات فإن التقييم الدقيق لنظامك الغذائي، والتمارين الرياضية، وعادات إفراغ البطن لديك، سوف يقدم أهم المعلومات._
_ورغم عدم وجود فحوصات مختبرية معينة للإمساك، فإن طبيبك قد يطلب إجراء فحص للدم لرصد وجوده في البراز، أو للتعرف على حالة فقر الدم، السكري، اختلالات عمل الدرقية، مستويات البوتاسيوم والكالسيوم في الدم._
_وتدفع بعض الأعراض الطبيب لإجراء فحوصات مركزة، الرجال المعانون من الإمساك الذين يتعرفون على علاماته التحذيرية، بمقدورهم الاستفادة من الفحوصات الإضافية، مثل فحص القولون بالناظور، أو فحص التعريجة الأخيرة للقولون، أو أشعة اكس بالباريوم. وحتى ومن دون وجود إشارات تحذيرية، فإن كل رجل يزيد عمره على 50 عاما ينبغي أن يخضع إلى فحص منتظم حول سرطان القولون لرصد أورام الأغشية المخاطية والأورام الأخرى على جدرانه، قبل أن تتحول إلى مسببات للإمساك._
_*عواقب الإمساك
*الإمساك المزمن لا يقود بحد ذاته إلى حدوث مشاكل صحية خطيرة. إلا أن عصر البطن قد يؤدي إلى حدوث مشاكل وآلام في المستقيم. والبواسير هي أكثرها شيوعا، وهي عبارة عن أوردة متضخمة في المستقيم بمقدورها التسبب في حدوث نزف في المستقيم، أو في حالة تكون الخثرات الدموية (الجلطات) فيها، فقد تسبب ألما حادا في المستقيم._
_وعندما تحدث عملية عصر البطن مع صعوبة إخراج الفضلات في آن واحد، فإنهما قد يتسببان في تمزق أنسجة المستقيم، الأمر الذي يؤدي إلى حدوث تشققات قي فتحة الشرج، وهي مؤلمة، بحيث إن المصابين بها يحاولون تحاشي عملية التبرز. ولدى الرجال (والنساء) من كبار السن فقد تصبح الفضلات الصلبة ملتصقة بالمستقيم، وتمنع الحركة الطبيعية للتبرز._
_كما قد يؤدي عصر البطن أيضا إلى دفع أنسجة المستقيم عبر فتحة الشرج، وتحتاج الأنسجة المتدلية هذه إلى إصلاح جراحي. كما أن الغذاء القليل الألياف يرتبط عادة بالإمساك المزمن المرتبط بحدوث التهاب الحويصلات في القولون diverticulosis ، وهو اضطراب شائع قد يؤدي إلى نزف والألم والحمى._
_وحتى ومن دون حدوث أي مضاعفات، فإن الشعور بعدم الراحة الذي يصاحب حالة الإمساك المزمن، يوفر كل الأسباب اللازمة للبحث عن حلول له._
_*علاج الإمساك
*لا تهدف معالجة الإمساك إلى تقديم علاج لتأمين حدوث تكرار لعملية إفراغ محتويات البطن، بل لتأمين الراحة لصاحبه. ولا يحكم على النجاحات هنا بعدد المرات لإفراغ البطن كل أسبوع بل بالسهولة والراحة حين تنفيذ عملية الإفراغ. وللوصول إلى الهدف فإن على كل شخص يعاني من الإمساك المزمن، تغيير نمط حياته بالشكل الذي يساعده. وإن احتاج الأمر فإن الطبيب قد يساعد في وصف الملينات والأدوية الأخرى المطلوبة._
_*تجنب الإمساك: نمط الحياة 
*تغيير بسيط في نمط الحياة بمقدوره درء وقوع الكثير من حالات الإمساك المزمن وعلاجها. _
_*وهناك أربعة أمور مهمة في هذا المجال:
1- الألياف الغذائية:* فالإمساك المزمن نادر الحدوث في المجتمعات «البدائية»، التي تعتمد على تناول الطعام التقليدي غير المكرر أو المصفى أو المنقى، إلا أن الإمساك شائع جدا في المجتمعات الصناعية. والحلقة المفقودة هنا هي الألياف الغذائية._
_الألياف الغذائية هي خليط من الكربوهيدرات الموجودة في نخالة الحبوب الكاملة، وفي أوراق وجذور النباتات، وفي المكسرات، والبذور، والفواكه والخضراوات- لكنها لا توجد في أي من الأغذية الحيوانية. وحيث إن الألياف الغذائية لا يمكن هضمها داخل أمعاء الإنسان فإنها لا تقدم أي قيمة في سعراتها الحرارية- إلا أنها تملك الكثير من قيمتها الصحية._
_وبعملها على جعل البراز اكبر حجما، وأكثر طراوة، وأكثر سهولة لدى مروره، فإن الألياف تحمي من الإمساك والاضطرابات المعوية الأخرى. وبإحداثها للشعور بالامتلاء وبتقليلها لسكر الدم ولمستويات الكولسترول، فإن الألياف تحسن أيضا من الصحة العامة._
_ويوصي معهد الطب بتناول 38 غراما من الألياف يوميا للرجال الذين تقل أعمارهم عن 50 سنة، و30 غراما يوميا لمن هم اكبر سنا (وللنساء 30 غراما قبل سن 50 عاما و 21 غراما بعده يوميا). ويبين الجدول 4 محتويات بعض الأغذية والمكملات من الألياف الغذائية._
_الألياف مهمة لوظيفة الأمعاء وللصحة العامة، إلا أن من الصعب أحيانا التعود عليها. إذ يشعر الكثير من الناس بالانتفاخ والغازات عندما يبدأون ممارسة نظام غذائي غني بالألياف. ولكن ما إن يتمكنون من ممارسة هذا النظام، فإن هذه الأعراض الجانبية له ستزول في العادة خلال شهر تقريبا، ومع هذا فإن من الأفضل تسهيل الأمور بتناول الألياف، وذلك بتناول 5 غرامات منها أسبوعيا حتى تصل إلى هدفك، وتأكد من تناولك لكميات كثيرة من الماء مع الألياف، ولأكثر الناس فإن الحبوب الغذائية لوجبات الإفطار هي البداية، وإن لم تكن من هواة الإفطار الصباحي فتناولها في أي وقت تشاء._
_*2- التمارين الرياضية:* التمارين الرياضية تسرع نقل الفضلات عبر الجهاز الهضمي. وهي أحد الأسباب التي بمقدورها أن تحمي بدرجة كبيرة عشاق ممارستها الدائمين، من الإصابة بسرطان القولون، والتمارين مثلها مثل الألياف الغذائية لها فوائد تتعدى فائدة درء حدوث الإمساك، إذ إنها تقلل خطر أمراض القلب والسكتة الدماغية وارتفاع ضغط الدم والسكري والسمنة وضعف الانتصاب الجنسي، والكثير من المشاكل الأخرى._
_ولأجل صحة قلبك وصحتك العامة، إضافة إلى صحة وظيفة الأمعاء، عليك بممارسة التمارين الرياضية كل يوم تقريبا، والمشي لـ 30 دقيقة وسيلة عظيمة للبدء في ذلك._
_*3- تناول السوائل:* لا يعتقد الأطباء الآن أن كل شخص بحاجة لتناول 8 أقداح من الماء يوميا، إلا أن على كل شخص يعاني من الإمساك المزمن تناول بين 6 و8 أقداح من السوائل يوميا._
_*4- أسلوب روتيني جيد:* حاول دوما «الالتفات إلى النداء» والتوجه نحو دورة المياه، حالما تشعر بإلحاح الجسم على التبرز. والامتناع عن هذا، يرسل رسالة خاطئة إلى أمعائك. وإضافة إلى ذلك فإن عليك أن تخصص وقتا لجلوسك في المرحاض يوميا. وبما أن تناول الطعام يحفز القولون، فإن الدقائق المعدودات بعد الطعام هي الزمن الأفضل. وبما أن القهوة تحفز القولون أيضا فإن الكثير من الناس يجدون أن أوقات ما بعد الإفطار الصباحي، هي الأفضل- خصوصا إن كنت ذكيا وتناولت شيئا من نخالة الحبوب._
_*الإمساك .. وزيارة الطبيب
*هناك خطأ شائع لدى الكثيرين من الناس، خاصة المنشغلين بأمور الحياة، عدم الاهتمام بتلبية الرغبة عند الشعور بالامتلاء وضرورة قضاء الحاجة، وهذا السلوك ينتهي بالإمساك مع مرور الوقت. _
_وهناك خطأ آخر في المجال نفسه، وهو عدم زيارة الطبيب لتقييم الوضع الصحي عند المعاناة من الإمساك، باعتبار أن الإمساك عرض مؤقت يصيب كل الأشخاص ولا يحتاج إلى مضيعة الوقت عند الطبيب. _
_لا يشكل الإمساك مشكلة طبية خطيرة في معظم الحالات، ويمكن علاجه ذاتيا ببعض الوسائل البسيطة في المنزل، ولكن الإمساك يكون، أحيانا، بحاجة لأخذ المشورة الطبية، بل ينبغي تقييم الحالة الصحية للشخص من قبل الطبيب في حالات معينة ونادرة تكون فيها حركة الأمعاء صعبة وعدد مرات الإخراج أقل مما تعود عليه الشخص، أو عند ملاحظة أمور غير طبيعية طرأت فجأة._
_أطباء الجهاز الهضمي وأمراض القولون يؤكدون على ضرورة الاهتمام بالصحة العامة إذا ما تعرض الشخص لحالة الإمساك، ويقدمون عددا من الأعراض التي يجب عند ظهورها زيارة الطبيب، ومنها: _
_- أن تكون المرة الأولى التي يعاني فيها الشخص من الإمساك. _
_- حدوث الإمساك في أوقات متباعدة وغير متعود عليها. _
_- الشعور بألم في البطن، يتكرر حدوثه. _
_- ملاحظة خروج براز دموي. _
_- ملاحظة فقدان بطيء في الوزن، من دون أن يكون لذلك تفسير طبي. _
_- عدم الشعور بالتحسن بعد مدة لا تقل عن ثلاثة أسابيع من القيام بعلاج الإمساك في المنزل بتناول المزيد من الألياف والسوائل وممارسة الرياضة._
_*علاج الإمساك 
*الأدوية بمقدورها أن تخفف الأمور على المعانين من الإمساك المزمن. إلا أنه لا ينبغي عليك استخدامها إلا إذا كنت بحاجة إلى المساعدة بعد التزامك بالنظام الغذائي المطلوب والتمارين الرياضية. وأول خطوة لك هي تناول الغذاء الغني بالألياف، باستخدام العوامل التي تزيد في كتلة الفضلات مثل السيليوم Psyllium والميثيلسيليلوز Methylcellulose التي تضاف إلى الألياف الغذائية، إن اقتضت الضرورة. ولكن، وإن لم ينفذ الغذاء الغني بالألياف والملينات مهمته هذه، فعندئذ يجب التفكير في الأدوية._
_وبمقدور طبيبك المساعدة في اتخاذ القرار الصائب لك. وفي الكثير من الحالات اليوم، فإن أول الخيارات هي «العامل التناضحي ( الأزموزي)» osmotic agent. وغلايكول البولي إثيلين Polyethylene glycol، السربيتول sorbitol ، واللاكتولوز lactulose هي مركبات سائلة تحتوي على الكربوهيدرات التي يمكن امتصاصها سطحيا بشكل مجهري صغير جدا._
_وهذه المركبات تسحب الماء إلى داخل محتويات الأمعاء، الأمر الذي يجعل الفضلات أكثر طراوة وأسهل مرورا. وتبدو العوامل التناضحية آمنة للاستعمالات طويلة المدى حتى لكبار السن. إلا أنه تظهر لدى بعض الأشخاص بسببها حالات الانتفاخ والامتلاء بالغازات. ولكن غلايكول البولي إثيلين هو اقل المركبات التي تولد مثل هذه الأعراض الجانبية لأن بكتريا القولون لا تستطيع هضمه. الا انه أغلاها ثمنا._
_الملينات الملحية، مثل هيدروأوكسيد المغنيسيوم وسيترات المغنيسيوم، تسحب كذلك الماء نحو الأمعاء. وهي مثلها مثل ملينات العوامل التناضحية، فعالة بشكل عام، وآمنة، إلا أنها قد تحدث اختلالا في التوازن الكيميائي، خصوصا لدى المرضى المعانين من أمراض في الكلى أو من عجز القلب الاحتقاني. وهذه المركبات يمكن شراؤها من دون وصفة طبية._
_أما مركبات تحفيز الأمعاء مثل نبات السنا senna، و«بيساكوديل» bisacodyl، والكسكارة (من لحاء نوع من أشجار النبق)cascara ، وزيت الخروع، فإنها تحفز على حدوث التقلصات لعضلات الأمعاء. ورغم أن الخبراء لا يعتقدون الآن أن استعمالها لفترات طويلة يقود إلى إحداث أضرار في الأمعاء أو إلى التعود عليها، فإنهم لا يزالون يصرون على استخدامها لفترات محدودة. _
_ويمكن للمسهلات من نوع docusate تأمين الراحة للأشخاص المعانين من مشاكل في المستقيم، إلا أنها لا تخفف مشاكل الإمساك المزمن. كما لا يوصى حاليا باستخدام الزيوت المعدنية لذلك، بسبب احتمال حدوث مضاعفات رئوية._
_وبمقدور الحقنات الشرجية توفير الراحة السريعة، إلا أنها يجب أن تستخدم عندما تخفق الإجراءات الأخرى._
_أما عقار Lubiprostone فهو موصوف طبيا ويباع على شكل عبوات (كبسولات) لعلاج الإمساك المزمن. وبمقدوره المساعدة، إلا أنه، ولكونه عقارا جديدا، فإن فوائده وأعراضه الجانبية المحتملة لا تزال غير معروفة عند استخدامه لفترة طويلة._
_*إلى الأمام* 
إن حركة الأمعاء لدى الرجال الأصحاء ينبغي أن تكون منتظمة، غير مؤلمة، وطبيعية. والكثير من الناس في المجتمعات الصناعية يعانون من الإمساك المزمن ومضاعفاته لأنهم ابتعدوا عن طريق نمط الحياة الطبيعية. ولذلك فإن العودة إلى الأساسيات بتناول الغذاء الغني بالألياف وممارسة الرياضة بانتظام، بمقدورها إعادة وظيفة الأمعاء الطبيعية إلى وضعها- وهنا وعندما تتطلب الأمور المساعدة، فإن طبيبك سيساعدك في اختيار أنواع من الخيارات العلاجية._
_وقد يتطلب الأمر من الإنسان التحلي بالعزيمة لمواجهة مشكلة الإمساك المزمن، وهذه هي الوسيلة الوحيدة لانتصاره عليه._
_*بعض أسباب الإمساك لدى الرجال*
- عوامل نمط الحياة، ومن ضمنها عدم تناول الألياف الغذائية، تناول عدد قليل من السعرات الحرارية، عدم ممارسة التمارين الرياضية، والجفاف._
_- الأدوية، ومن ضمنها مضادات الحموضة الحاوية على الألمنيوم، حاصرات قنوات الكالسيوم، مضادات الهستامين، مضادات الكآبة الترايسايكليك، المخدرات، الأدوية غير الاسترويدية المضادة للالتهابات، المضادات للكولين anticholinergics، والعوامل المضادة لمرض باركنسون (الشلل الرعاش)._
_- المكملات، ومن ضمنها مكملات حبوب الحديد والكالسيوم_
_- اضطرابات الغدد الصماء ومن ضمنها مرض السكري وخمول الغدة الدرقية._
_- اختلال التمثيل الغذائي (الأيض)، ومن ضمنه قلة مستويات البوتاسيوم وزيادة مستويات الكالسيوم._
_- الاضطرابات العصبية، ومن ضمنها مرض التصلب المتعدد، ومرض باركنسون، واضطرابات الحبل الشوكي._
_- المشاكل النفسية ومن ضمنها الكآبة والقلق._
_- أمراض الجهاز الهضمي ومن ضمنها الأورام، القولون العصبي، التهابات الأمعاء، التضيقات strictures (الندوب)scarring ، واضطرابات المستقيم._
_*متى ينبغي القلق من حالات الإمساك ؟*
- عند حدوث حالة إمساك حديثة أو تغير فجائي في وظيفة الأمعاء_
_- التقيؤ، وحدوث انتفاخ أو آلام في البطن_
_- النزف المعوي_
_- فقدان الوزن_
_- الحمى_
_- فقر الدم _
_- ألم في المستقيم_
_- عند وجود تاريخ عائلي لسرطان القولون أو أمراض التهاب الأمعاء._

_المصدر_
الدليل الكامل لعلاج أعراض الإمساك المزمن​


----------



## fouad78 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

ابن عمي معاه اسهال مزمن إيه أعطيه نفس النصائح يمشي عليها
ههههههههههههههههه

ميرسي الك كتير موضوع جميل الرب يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## SALVATION (15 سبتمبر 2009)

_انت عايز تدبسنى يا فؤاد؟_
_ههههههههه_
_شكراا كتيير _
_يسلملى مرورك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## ermac2014 (19 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور ويعطيك الف عافية
تسلم ايدك وتحياتي الك

ارجو تقبل مروري


----------



## النهيسى (19 سبتمبر 2009)

_ موضوع مفيد جدا ومتكامل

منتهى الشكر ليكم

​_


----------



## SALVATION (21 سبتمبر 2009)

ermac2014 قال:


> مشكور ويعطيك الف عافية
> تسلم ايدك وتحياتي الك
> 
> ارجو تقبل مروري


_شكرااا كتيير بس ملحقتش اشكرك على المرور
_​


----------



## SALVATION (21 سبتمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> _موضوع مفيد جدا ومتكامل_​
> _منتهى الشكر ليكم_​


_شكراا كتيير النهيسى
يسلملى مرورك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## zezza (21 سبتمبر 2009)

الامساك مشكلة خطيرة و فعلا نمط حياتنا هو اللى بيسبب الامراض المزمنة زى عدم ممارسة الرياضة و تناول الاكل الصحى 
شكرا تونى على الموضوع المفيد 
ربنا يباركك و يحافظ عليك


----------



## SALVATION (21 سبتمبر 2009)

_شكراا كتيير زيزا لمدخلتك
يسلملى مرورك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------

